# Substrate for a 75G tank, and best place to buy eco-complete?



## baishui (Jan 7, 2014)

I tried a dirt tank once a few months back, but it didn't end well. For whatever reason (maybe because of the soil I use, I don't know), the water was clear but with a brown color. Although the plants looks OK, but it's just simply ugly.

I am debating if I should try dirt again on my new 75G. My main concern is the price. If I use Eco-Complete, I will need at least 100lb I guess, and that will easily go to the lower $200, or maybe more. And on the other hand, I am afraid if the same situation would happen to me again with dirt, and I had to get all the dirt out of the tank again, from my living room, in a winter day.

BigAl's is having a 20lb eco-complete on sale for about $30 now. Any other places I could check for a cheaper eco-complete?

Or any other suggestions?

Thank you very much!


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*eco complete*

I liked using eco complete in my planted tank , I cant remember how many bags I had in my tank off hand ...have u tried the substrate calculator .it all depends on how deep u want the bed to be.

also some people have been known to use miracle gro from walmart ...


----------



## streeker02 (Apr 11, 2014)

angelfins. Everyday price is $25 for a 20# bag. 

You could always do a couple inches of eco complete and cap with sand....


----------



## baishui (Jan 7, 2014)

streeker02 said:


> angelfins. Everyday price is $25 for a 20# bag.
> 
> You could always do a couple inches of eco complete and cap with sand....


Thanks, that's the lowest price I guess.

Btw, where do you get the sand (black I prefer)?


----------



## streeker02 (Apr 11, 2014)

baishui said:


> Thanks, that's the lowest price I guess.
> 
> Btw, where do you get the sand (black I prefer)?


dont' know 

I also like black sand I use flourite personally.


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

I have seachem fluorite sand


----------

